
The Essence of Information - alecsx6
https://matthias-endler.de/2017/the-essence-of-information/
======
omn1
It's nice to have a little think-piece that I can share with others when they
are interested in Computer Science and want to learn more. This is supposed to
be a practical guide to start a conversation.

Once the people begin to think about processes that they completely take for
granted (like sorting socks, quickly looking up phone numbers), it's
fascinating to see when they start inventing very well-known algorithms on the
spot to solve a problem. For example, they come up with binary search for
looking up a phone number.

